# How is your place set up?



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just curious, how are your barns/pastures set up?
Here's mine:








1.Main barn-this is where the horses are fed, the saddles are kept, and just about everything else we may need is.
2. Camel/alpaca barn-this is where the camel and alpacas eat and lay down, in the back portion of it is where the food and some hay is kept
3.Bird Barn-its actually a modified trailer that I lived in when I was younger, in one part is the ostrich portion, and the rest is to the chickens, ducks, turkeys, peacocks, pheasants and whatever other bird is in there
4.Main pasture-where the horses are kept from 4:30pm-7:00am, also where I ride at
5.Camel\alpaca pasture-where the camel and alpacas frolic all day
6.Hay pasture-where the horses are kept from 7:00am-4:30pm, this is where they have a big round bale of hay to munch on, it's also where I put the other horses when I ride
7.ostrich pasture-where the 4 ostriches stay
8. bird pasture-where all the other birds stay


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

love the diagram lol

we have two pastures next to each other both on the hill one large one smaller. The barn can be attached to either on by swinging a gate. The barn has two stalls and an overhang (the size of 4 stalls long and wide.) The barn is right infront of the smaller pasture on the top of the hill.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I was bored at work so got geeky with a satellite map. 

The pink line outlines the barn and pasture for the horses. It's about 6 acres or so and the back field is on a gentle slope. The barn is actually open (no stalls) with a sectioned off area for tack and feed. The hay is in the loft above and there is an overhang outside as well.

I also have a round pen not in the picture which is outside of the pink line on the other side of the driveway leading up to the barn.

The purple line outlines the rest of the property...11 acres in all with 2 ponds and a stream splitting the pasture. Its actually pretty nice.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Alright, ready for this?  Obviously my paint skills are a little...lacking.
1- Morton barn/old barn, little boxes are stalls.
2-Feed Room
3- Tack Room, with seperate room for boarders tack.
4- New barn, boxes= stalls, the large one in the bottom right corner is the observation room.
5- Indoor Arena
6- Outdoor Arena
7- First gelding pasture
8- Second gelding pasture
9- Third gelding pasture
10- Quarantine field
11- Mare field


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like the layout of this farm: Welcome Page. Its not very big but supper nice.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

The whole 5 acre property is outlined in blue. The small field outlined in red is kind of a "sacrifice paddock", the horses are in there all winter long. The field outlined in green is our nice summer field that the horses are turned out in for a few hours everyday, when they're not in there, they're in the dirt paddock.

The brown is obviously our house and the orange is our bank barn (google maps hasn't been updated since it was built). The grey is a driveway extension to the front of the barn. 

The yellow behind the house is where our ring will be put in next year.
The whole property slopes towards the woods and then it goes back up a hill and down a hill to a stream. house/barn\__/\__. Haha - that's kind of how it goes... house/barn down to the woods/dry creek bed up a hill, down a hill to a big stream/creek.

PS sorry my picture is horrible.


----------

